# Stabbing at Canadian Armed Forces recruiting centre possibly terrorist related



## Trev (Mar 15, 2016)

This one hits home for me because this CFRC has my file at it. Still aren't sure if this is terrorist related, but I wouldn't be suprised. I know a few guys who work their too. Hope they weren't hurt.
Toronto stabbing being probed as possible act of terrorism


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 15, 2016)

I've heard the guy said Allah told him to do it.  So it might be terrorist related and a possible "refugee".  But he might also be a nut job that is Muslim.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 16, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I've heard the guy said Allah told him to do it.  So it might be terrorist related and a possible "refugee".  But he might also be a nut job that is Muslim.



Either way, fuck him. 

Where's Kevin Vickers when you need him .


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 16, 2016)

The Toronto Police Chief doesn't want any of the "Islamaphobia nonsense"....  What an idiot!  And our fearless leader tweets his response.  We're fucked.


'Allah told me to do this,' military centre stabbing suspect said during attack


----------



## policemedic (Mar 16, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> The Toronto Police Chief doesn't want any of the "Islamaphobia nonsense"....  What an idiot!  And our fearless leader tweets his response.  We're fucked.
> 
> 
> 'Allah told me to do this,' military centre stabbing suspect said during attack


 
Fuck them.  Why do people elect ostriches?  I know the answer, but it still pisses me off.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 16, 2016)

Political correctness makes cowards of men! 

Political correctness is a choice!

He is making his...hopefully, things won't get worse there because of his choices.


----------

